# Alles um die V-Brake am Trialrad: Setup, Tutorial, Tips



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Aufgrund recht vieler Nachfragen und dem anscheinend in mich gesetzten Vertrauen bezüglich der V-Brake am Trialrad, fasse ich mal hier alles zusammen.

*Vorwort:*
Schon seit der mechanischen BB7 (Scheibenbremse aus dem Hause Avid) weiß man, dass nicht nur Hydraulik ein Garant für eine trialtaugliche Bremse darstellt, sondern hinter mechanischen Systemen viel mehr steckt als das Vorurteil vieler von der "veralteten Billig-Bremse".

Fakt ist: Jeder kennt die V-brake an Mutterns Stadtfahrrad, einst bei Real gekauft und ständigem Regen ausgesetzt. Die Tektro-Bremse in Chromoptik vermittelt zusammen mit schief eingestellten Standardbelägen und halb-festkorrodiertem Bremszug ein gerade ausreichendes Sicherheitsgefühl, wenn man am ausgeschlagenen Hebel zieht und sich die Arme ungleichmäßig der Felgenflanke nähern um dann dem Bremsfinger eine weite Interpretationsmöglichkeit eines Druckpunktes zu übermitteln.

Und genau an sowas denken viele, wenn man von dieser Bremsenart am Trialrad spricht. Was hat sowas an einem High-End Sportgerät wie unserem zu suchen?

Antwort: SO überhaupt nichts.


Wer Hilfe oder Tips zu seiner V-brake braucht, oder einfach neugierig ist was Neues zu testen, für den ist dieser Thread  Als kleinen Anreiz kann ich schonmal sagen: Eine gute V-Brake fühlt sich mindestens ebenbürtig an mit einer fitten HS33. In einigen Situation hat die V-Brake erfahrungsgemäß sogar die Nase vorn - interessanterweise z.B. in einer für uns wichtigen Situation; dem Blockieren an einer Kante während eines Rollers/Treters.

Es gibt viel zu erzählen, ab gehts.


*Grundlegendes*
Wann lohnt sich die Entscheidung zur V-Brake?
a) Der Rahmen
-> Vor allem dann, wenn der vorhanden Rahmen bereits Cantisockel hat. Der Grund ist einfach:
Fall 1: Der Rahmen hat von Werk aus Cantisockel: diese sind bereits so positioniert, dass der Bremsarm genau auf der richtigen Höhe zur Felge steht und der Bremsbelag im Langloch des Bremsarms recht weit unten, sprich nahe am Sockel, montiert wird.

Fall 2: Der Rahmen hat 4-Punktaufnahmen: Um V-Brakes fahren zu können, wird ein Adapter von 4-Punkt auf Canti benutzt, welcher mittlerweile jeder Trialshop führt. Problematisch ist, dass durch den Adapter der Cantisockel recht weit unten sitzt - dadurch wandert der Bremsbelag im Langloch des Bremsarms nach oben.

Fazit: Die rein technische Betrachtung ergibt zusammengefasst, dass die letztliche Bremskraft bei gleicher Fingerkraft höher ist, je näher der Bremsbelag am Drehpunkt (hier: Cantisockel) ist. Somit hat der von-Haus-aus-mit-Cantisockel-Rahmen einen kleinen Vorteil, welcher jedoch ein klein wenig auf Kosten des Druckpunktes geht. Ich habe das mal irgendwann auf einem Schmierblatt schematisch ausgerechnet, wenn ich es finde, reiche ich es nach 

Hier ein Beispiel von meinen Rädern:
Der Marino-Rahmen hat Cantisockel "ab Werk", der Belag sitzt ganz unten im Langloch und nah am Cantisockel:




Beim gleichen Setup, nur mit Cantisockeladapter am Because, sitzt der Belag im oberen Drittel des Langlochs.

b) Die eigenen Ansprüche
-> Die V-Brake hat aus dem Stehgreif 3 große Vorteile:
1. Sie ist bei korrekter Montage absolut geräuschfrei (bis auf ein leises Zischen bei frischer Flexung), nicht jeder mag das laute Quitschen der Hs33 oder man fährt oft in Wohngegenden, wo man keinen stören will.
2. Etwaige Defekte lassen sich schnell und einfach unterwegs "flicken", außerdem hat man bei Defekt kein Ölgeschmiere.
3. Die Performance ist eine völlig andere, als man es von der HS33 kennt: Die V-Brake ist anfangs (sprich wenn man HS33 gewohnt ist) ungewohnt un-bissig, dafür ist sie ebenso ungewohnt blockierend - gerne als "hold" bezeichnet. Der Weg bis zum Blockieren ist sehr gut dosierbar, und wenn man den Punkt des Blockierens erreicht hat, dann lässt die Bremse das Rad aus freien Stücken nichtmehr los. Eher verdreht sich der Reifen auf der Felge als das die Felge durch die Beläge rutscht - und genau *diese* Eigenschaft hat die V-Brake gerade in unseren Breiten hierdrüben sehr beliebt gemacht, denn an Kanten rutschende Bremsen kennen wir hier nicht 

c) Die Bremse lässt sich exakt einstellen, viele Teile sind verfügbar und müssen nicht über Trial-spezialisierte Shops erworben werden. Die Auswahl ist riesig.



Jetzt wird es interessant:

*Das SetUp*
Alles Folgende sind Empfehlungen aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus.

1. Der Hebel
Besonders beliebt sind...
der Shimano XTR Hebel
und die Avid SD7 Hebel.
Der XTR Hebel fühlt sich hochwertig an und erfreut den Fahrer mit einer schönen Verabeitung. Jedoch neigt er dazu zu klappern, was an der kraftabhängigen Hebelverhältnisverstellung liegt. Diese hat mich ebenfalls gestört - bei den Avid SD Hebeln lässt sich das manuell mit dem roten Rädchen starr einstellen, sodass nichts klappert.
Eine Exlusivversion der SD7 sind die Ultimate Hebel. Diese sind mit gedichteten Lagern ausgestattet und CNC-gefräst. Diese Hebel hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie in den Händen, das mehr an Präzision ist aber an der Stelle noch nicht nötig..
Ich würde also persönlich zum SD7 greifen.

Tip 1: Nach den alten Versionen ausschau halten - diese besitzen einen längeren Hebel und sind schöner verarbeitet.

Tip 2: Prinzipiell sind alle Hebel von Shimano und Avid empfehlenswert, es darf die B-Note entscheiden.

2. Die Außenhülle
Hier müssen keine vielen Worte verloren werden:
Odyssey Linear Slic. Hier muss auf den Zusatz "Linear" geachtet werden, da es die Außenhüllen auch als normale "slic" gibt - erfahrungsgemäß ist damit ein weicherer Druckpunkt zu erwarten.
Der Originalinnenzug kann verwendet werden, dieser ist recht glatt.
Eine Zeit lang wurde gerne Nokon verwendet, was ich nach eigenen Versuchen aber als nicht empfehlenswert verbuchte. Das Set ist teuer (vor allem, wenn man den Liner etwas zu viel gekürzt hat), die Montage etwas fummelig und das Ergebnis nicht überzeugend. Vor allem gestört hat mich das Klappern der Aluminiumperlen an sämtlichen Kontaktstellen am Rahmen. Lässt sich bestimmt etwas schönes draus bauen und ich kenne einige, die damit zufrieden waren, ich war es jedoch nicht.

Es gibt natürlich auch einiges an Alternativen,vieles aus dem BMX-Bereich kann man ebenfalls nehmen. Die Odyssey Außenhüllen sind mit ca. 10€ noch die preisgünstigste Variante.

Tip 1: Die Außenhülle nicht zu viel kürzen - dies ist ein mechanisches System, an dem kleine Radien in den Leitungen zu mehr Reibung führen, also für auseichend große Bögen sorgen. Ich bin mit 120cm immer ganz gut gefahren.

Tip 2: Nach dem Kürzen die Schnittstelle kontrollieren und ggf. den Innen-Liner (das Kunststoffröhrchen innen) mit einer Nadel wieder öffnen. Wir wollen alles vermeiden, was unnötig Reibung verursacht!

Tip 3: Den Innenzug gänzlich rausziehen und ganz dünn mit dünnflüssigem Öl benetzen. Feinmechaniköl ist OK, ich benutze dafür jedoch ganz gerne das kleine grüne Fläschen von FinishLine [Kettenöl].


3. Die Bremsarme
Klingt komisch, ist aber so: Entweder die günstigsten Shimano Arme, oder die teuersten Avid.
Was wir an der Stelle wollen ist geringes Buchsenspiel.
Es sind grundsätzlich alle Bremsarme von Shimano zu empfehlen, so lange sie kein Parallelogramm-System haben. Dieses schlägt schnell aus und ist somit nicht für das Trialrad brauchbar.
Einfache 15€ Shimano Deore Arme sind völlig Ok.

Abzuraten ist von Avid Armen aus der Preisklasse der Shimanos. Avid SD5, SD7 etc. sind sehr anfällig für schnell fortschreitendes Buchsenspiel.

Was an der Stelle des Hebel nicht notwendig war, kann gerne hier investiert werden. Denn die mit Abstand besten Bremsarme sind die Avid Ultimate. Diese verfügen über gedichtete Lager und sind 100% spielfrei zu montieren + bieten diverse Einstellmöglichkeiten. Der Neupreis war jedoch auch mir, als eingefleischter V-Braker, zu viel. Ab und an gehen zwei Ärmchen für ca. 45€ über die virtuelle Theke.

Tip 1: Shimano Deore/LX/XT Arme kaufen, auf Ultimates lauern.

Tip 2: Den Cantisockel vor der Montage leicht fetten.

4. Die Bremsbeläge
Die Bremsbeläge sind im ganzen Setup das NonPlusUltra. Ebenso faszinierend ist die Tatsache:
Es ist völlig egal welche genommen werden, solange es trialspezifische in Aluminium-Haltern sind.

Heatsink gelb/rot/blau; PhatPads, TNN, Coust... allesamt schon am Rad gehabt und allesamt super Beläge.

Besonders gut gefielen mir Heatsink Cousts und Phat.
Von den Heatsinks habe ich mir beim letzten England-Besuch nochmal frische besorgt.

Steve von Heatsinkbikes ist hier immer eine super Adresse und ein netter Typ - an der Stelle supporte ich ihn da auch gerne.





Natürlich können genausogut beim Jan PhatPads gekauft werden.

Tip 1: Beläge in Aluhaltern sind für Druckpunkt und Perfomance ein Muss!

Tip 2: Auf Vollständigkeit der Unterlegscheiben achten: Für jeden Bremsbelag braucht man je 2 Paar konkave und konvexe Scheiben sowie eine normale Unterlegscheibe.

Tip 3: Die TNN Beläge haben bereits eine konkave Wölbung eingearbeitet,sodass man faktisch nur eine konvexe Unterlegscheibe auf der Belagseite des Armes braucht. Gerade beim Gebrauch recht breiter Felgen kann dies den Unterschied der guten Einstellbarkeit machen!

5. Der Booster
Hier wird unterschieden: Hinten ist er ein Muss! Ohne wird man nicht glücklich und verfehlt die Ziele dieser Anleitung 
Vorne hingegen fahre ich grundsätzlich keinen, weil ich vorne eine bissige und laute V-Brake bevorzuge und im Falle eines Defektes nicht gleich auf den Rücken falle.

Die Auswahl ist klein, vor allem aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir einen enormen Lochabstand an unseren Rahmen haben.

Gehabt und als besonders empfehlenswert gelten bei mir:
-der alte 74 Kingz Booster
-Echo hatte mal einen im Programm, der taugte
-der Shimano XTR Carbon Booster.

Letzterer kostet in der Anschaffung viel Zeit und Nerven, weil nur hin und wieder einer bei Ebay & Co auftaucht. Er ist extrem selten, aber dafür aus Vollcarbon, elegant, extrem steif und lässt sich mit einer Feile leicht auf unseren Lochabstand bringen.

Tip 1: Ein alter 4-Punkt Booster soll sich durch Aufbohren der unteren Löcher für die V-Brake umfunktionieren lassen - ich selbst habe das aber nie probiert.

Tip 2: Der Booster steift die Gesamtbremse aus und verhindert Flexung/Geräuschbildung. Vorne kann man durch das Weglassen des Boosters eine HS33-nahe Performance erreichen was Lautstärke und Biss angeht. Dafür bekommen die Arme aufgrund der stärkeren Vibrationen jedoch schneller Spiel und es kann passieren, dass der Arm über den Cantisockel rutscht. Verhindern kann man das mit einer ausreichend großen Unterlegscheibe unter der Befestigungsschraube - so fahre ich das seit Jahren.

(6. Der 4-Punkt/Cantiadapter
Es gibt einige Hersteller, von ZHI über Neon bishin zu Echo. Solange ein Booster gefahren wird, sind alle Ok. Da jedoch die Cantisockel von den günstigen Adaptern miserabel gefertigt sind (habe schon welche gesehen, wo das Gewinde im Cantisockel extrem außermittig war), rate ich strikt vom Gebrauch dieser ohne Booster ab.
Wesentlich besser verarbeitet und steifer ist hier wieder der Adapater von Heatsinkbikes. Diesem würde ich auch einen Gebrauch ohne Booster zutrauen.

Tip 1: Bei den Billigadaptern á la Neon würde ich direkt nach dem Kauf die beiliegenden Cantisockel gegen höherwertigere tauschen, bevor ich sie montiere.

Tip 2: Die mittlere Einstellung der Adapter ist stetst zu bevorzugen. Die äußere und die innere sind nur in Ausnahmefällen für besonders schmale oder besonders breite Felgen zu gebrauchen )



So, da die Teilefragen geklärt sind, geht es an die Montage.

"Was wollen wir von der Bremse?" sollte die Leitfrage sein. Wir haben aufgrund der Mechanik mehr Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten der Bremse als bei hydraulischen Systemen.
Wir verfolgen die Ziele:
1) Leichtgängigkeit
2) definierter Druckpunkt
3) Geräuschminderung

Wir gehen so vor:
Die Bremse wird zusammen mit nicht erwähnten, aber logischen Kleinteilen (wie das Umlenk-Röhrchen) an das Rad montiert und der Seilzug schonmal provisorisch eingehangen und leicht verschraubt. In der Ausgangsstellung sollten die Bremsarme so stehen, dass sie mit dem oberen Ende leicht von der Felge weg zeigen. Ziel ist es, dass die Bremsarme später, bei montierten Belägen und gezogener Bremse genau parallel zur Felgenflanke stehen.

Um die Bremse richtig einzustellen, müssen die Beläge rein. Hier wird oft die Reihenfolge der Scheiben misachtet, weil deren Sinn nicht verstanden wird. Zu jedem Bremsbelag gehört eaxakt dieser Satz Unterlegscheiben:




Zur Klärung der Logik: Es müssen immer die Rundung der konvexen Scheibe in die Pfanne der konkaven, damit sich die Scheiben gegeneinander verschieben können und so unsere Einstellungsarbeit erst ermöglichen. Durch Vertauschen der dicken mit der dünnen konkaven Scheiben kann die Nähe des Belags zur Felge bestimmt werden.

Die Einstellung selbst ist Geschmackssache, Hauptsache am Ende trifft die Gesamte Fläche des Belags exakt gleichmäßig auf der Felge auf - es muss richtig Klopfen, wenn der Belag die Felge trifft! Erst dann ist es perfekt.

Zwei ganz gute Methoden:
1) Bremsbelag lose einsetzen und Bremse ziehen. Dabei den Belag an die gewünschte Stelle drehen und sicherstellen, dass der Belag bei gezogener Bremse plan aufliegt. Nun die Mutter bei gezogener Bremse anziehen.

2) So mache ich es seit einiger Zeit: Die Feder des Bremsarms aushängen, sodass die andere Seite den gerade zu bearbeitenden Arm an die Felge zieht (dies ersetzt das Ziehen am Hebel) und dann den Belag in Position drehen sowie festziehen.


Nun ist die Grundeinstellung geschafft! Hat man alles richtig gemacht, treffen beide Beläge genau plan auf der Felge auf und die Arme sind in dieser Situation annäherend parallel zur Flanke (ein leicht positiver Winkel ist gar kein Problem und OK, negativ dagegen ist schlecht!)

Nun schauen wir uns den Zug an:
Jeder Bremsarm hat jeweils eine kleine Schraube für die Federvorspannung - bei Avid ist dies meist ein Inbus, beim Rest der Welt eine kleine Kreuz-Schlitz-Schraube.

Ziel ist, dass beide Bremsbeläge in Ausgangsstellung (also unbetätigt) exakt gleich weit von der Felge entfernt sind. Die Gesamtspannung sollte aber nur gerade so hoch sein, dass sie ausreicht den Bremshebel wieder in die Ausgangslage zurückzuholen - mehr nicht!
Der ein oder andere wird erstaunt sein, wie leichtgängig die Bremse eingestellt werden kann, bevor die Spannung nichtmehr reicht den Hebl zurückzuziehen 



Wenn das alles geklappt hat - und es dauer bei den ersten SetUps etwas - dann habt ihr nun eine V-Brake, welche ihr fast gänzlich ohne Widerstand bis zum Druckpunkt ziehen könnt. Der Druckpunkt wird hart genug sein, dass ihr das Klopfen des Auftrefens hören werdet und spätestens nach den ersten Fahrstunden ist der PointOfNoReturn gekommen 


Ich fahre vorne übrigens auch V-Brake, hier verliere ich aber nicht allzuviel drüber, weil vorne fast alles zum Erfolg führt, denn:
-Die Gabel hat Cantisockel (ja, es gibt die Echo Urban mit Cantisockel. Hat der Jan aber nicht im OnlineShop, muss man nachfragen bei ihm)
-welche Außenhülle man nimmt ist fast egal, da die Länge sehr kurz ist und sich Flex/Reibung kaum bemerkbar machen, außerdem kaum kleine Bögen
-ich vorne aufgrund erwünschter Bissigkeit/Gewicht keinen Booster fahre --> Jeder Trialbelag ist bestialisch laut, auch der, der eben noch hinten keinen Mucks von sich gegeben hat.

Aber selbst dieses halbherzige SetUp genügt vorne allen didgital-brems verwöhnten Trialern. Damon Watson ist die meiste Zeit ein solches SetUp am Vorderrad gefahren ( Das Vorderradgap bei 0:50 sollte hier als Demo reichen, klick)

Hier mein aktuelles Setup:

*Hinten*
-alter SD7 Hebel
-Odyssey Linear Slic, schwarz
-Avid Umlenkröllchen
-Avid Ultimate Arme
-XTR Booster
-Heatsink Adapater
-Beläge sind aktuell die Heatinks von dem Bild oben, auf den Fotos sind jedoch noch Phat verbaut.

*Vorne*
-aler SD7 Hebel
-BBB Außenhülle mit BBB Zug
-Shimano Deore Arme mit großen Unterlegscheiben
-PhatPads
-Kein Booster













Martin


----------



## -OX- (28. Juli 2015)

Super !

wobei ich die Außenhülle von Jagwire L3 auch empfehlen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juli 2015)

Tip: TNN V-Backings. Da fällt eine konkave Unterlegscheibe weg, da sie schon eine gewölbte Aussparung haben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, Nico!
Habe die TNN mal auf den TartyDays fahren können und war auch begeistert von der eingearbeiteten Wölbung.

Gerade bei sehr breiten Felgen in Verbindung mit recht schmalem Lochabstand kommt einem das sehr entgegen.

Hab das mal aufgenommen


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juli 2015)

Gern.

Jetzt wo ich mir alles durchgelesen habe noch drei Anmerkungen (in England würde man anal Setup dazu sagen):

1. Ich feile die gekürzten Außenhüllen immer mit einer Feile plan an der Schnittstelle, sodass sie wirklich plan in den Anschlägen sitzt. Auch wenn man hier ein hochwertiges Werkzeug zum Kürzen verwendet, wird das nicht 100% plan.
2. Analog zum oberen Punkt nutze ich die POP Endkappen von Jagwire. Dort passt das Ende des Zuges perfekt rein (bei mir die genannten Odyssey Linear Slic) und das schmalere Ende der Endkappen passt schön in die Pipes der V-Brake.
3. Jagwire Kabel sind auch sehr gut aber nicht so flexibel wie die Odyssey insofern gibt es für mich keine Alternativen zu Letzteren.
(4. Avid Ultimate Arme haben in England keine so gute Rezensionen bekommen, da die Lager irgendwann Spiel bekommen sollen. Ali C spricht sich hier eher für die Deore aus. Martin und seine Gang haben bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. )

All die von Martin und mir soeben genannten Punkte habe ich nur in Verbindung mit MTB V-Brakes angewandt (mal das Trial spezifische rausgenommen) und erst kürzlich beim Trial übertragen. Meine Beobachtungen decken sich mit dem was Martin geschrieben hat.

Mein Vergleich ist zw. Racing Line Hebel mit Magura Slaves (Wasser oder Öl in den Leitungen) und Avid SD7 Hebeln mit Deore V-Brake:

1. Hold ist bei gleichen Belägen mit der V-Brake tatsächlich viel viel besser. Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben. Bei Pedal Ups hält das Rad an der Mauer in unmöglichen Positionen wo die Hydraulische schon durchrutscht.
2. Die V-Brake zieht sich viel leichter als die Hydraulische (egal ob mit Magura Blood oder Wasser befüllt) und man braucht weniger Kraft.
3. Ein guter Booster bringt wirklich viel. Ich habe derzeit einen von Tektro verbaut, der besser ist als der vorherige aber sicherlich schlechter als der von Shimano (welcher schon seit einem Monat beim Zoll liegt )
4. Die Avid kann man durch die SD Hebel genau nach Vorlieben einstellen. Damit bekommt man sogar einen härteren Druckpunkt hin als mit Hydraulischen.

Was ich gut finde ist, dass eine V-Brake auch bei schrägen Felgenflanken sehr gut eingestellt werden kann, da die Unterlegscheiben dies zulassen. Trialtech hat ja damit argumentiert, dass die Felgen mit schrägen Flanken stabiler sind (im Vergleich der Trialtech SL mit der neuen Echo SL konnte ich das auch feststellen). Mit ner HS33 und den washerless clamps muss man warten, bis sich die Beläge schräg abgefahren haben. Mit ner V-Brake kann man das gleich schräg einstellen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juli 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> (4. Avid Ultimate Arme haben in England keine so gute Rezensionen bekommen, da die Lager irgendwann Spiel bekommen sollen. Ali C spricht sich hier eher für die Deore aus. Martin und seine Gang haben bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. )



Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass Ali da ein Einzelfall ist. Mir ist es hier noch nie untergekommen, und Fahrer wie Felix hatten die gleichen Arme sicher an die 5 Jahre am Rad.
Aber: Was ich aber nicht ausschließen mag ist, dass es eventuell am Vorderrad passieren kann, wenn man Ultimates ohne Booster fährt.

Wenn es hart auf hart kommt presst man eben alle paar Jahre mal ein paar neue Lager ein. Das sind 0815 gedichtete Lager, 2 pro Arm. Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte ich man drückt die alten aus und die neuen ein innerhalb von wenigen Minuten.

Kein Grund, ein gutes Angebot sausen zu lassen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juli 2015)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Kein Grund, ein gutes Angebot sausen zu lassen.


Wollte ich auch nicht damit sagen. Ich wollte es der Vollständigkeit nur erwähnt haben.

Ali hat auch mal M6 Cantibolzen in das untere Loch der Magura Aufnahme gepackt und es hatte wohl lange gehalten (M5 auf M6 aufgebohrt). Dann brauch man keinen Adapter benutzen.  Leider kommt man an den Gabbro mit Canti aufnahmen nur schwer ran.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2015)

Nachtrag: Ich befestige die Federn immer noch mit einem kleinen Kabelbinder (Du wohl auch Martin, wenn ich das Foto oben richtig interpretiere). Wenn die so locker eingestellt sind wie oben beschrieben, kann es passieren, dass sie auch mal rausspringen. Ist im TF einem passiert, der sich dann die Feder in die Ferse gerammt hat. 

Des weiteren habe ich die Kreuzschlitzschrauben bei der Deore mit den Inbus der Avid ausgetauscht. Macht mehr spass beim Einstellen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. August 2015)

Hab heute endlich den Shimano (UD*) Carbonbooster bekommen. WAS FÜR EIN UNTERSCHIED!!! Der Avid Hebel in der weichsten Stellung (meiste Bremskraft) ist nun härter vom Druckpunkt als mit dem Tektro Booster in der harten Stellung (wenigste Bremskraft). Wenn ich will, kann ich den Druckpunkt so hart einstellen wie bei meiner VR Hope Trialzone.

Ich musste ihn, im Gegensatz zu Martin (der die Heatsink Adapter nach innen hat), leicht außen am Langloch feilen sodass mein 102mm Spacing passt. Viel breiter sollte die Vierpunktaufnahme aber nicht sein für diesen Booster.

Jedenfalls ist die Bremse die beste Bremse die ich bisher am HR hatte (mal abgesehen von der Saint am 24er) und ich habe viele Kombinationen probiert. Und ja, sie ist sehr leise im Vergleich mit der HS33.

Setup derzeit:

SD7 Hebel
Deore V
Because V Adapter mit anderen Cantisockeln
Shimano Carbonbooster
Odyssey Linear Slick Kabel
TNN ADV Beläge
Echo SL Felge mit einem alten Grind

*Dachte bisher, dass es den Booster nur in 3k Carbon gab.


----------



## tinitram (6. August 2015)

Ich fahr seit Jahren nur noch mit mechanischen Bremsen am HR nur noch V-Brake

Mir ist es immer besonders wichtig, dass die Bremse äußerst leichtgängig ist. Bei hydraulischen Systemen benötigt man immer eine gewisse Kraft um die Kolben zu bewegen. Anfangs merkt man das nicht so richtig, aber nach längeren Sessions ziehts dann ordentlich in den Unterarmen, weil die Finger vom Bremsen überanstrengt sind. Bei mir half da auch Trainieren nicht viel...

1. TIPP: Steht schon oben - Rückzugsfedern ganz leicht einstellen

2. TIPP: Klebeband/Gewebeband oder Ähnliches um das letzte Stück der Feder am Bremsarm.
Man bleibt sonst gern mal mit dem Schuh, Schnürsenkel oder der Hose an der Feder hängen...

mein Setup:

VR
* Avid SD5 Hebel
* BB7 mit 185er Disc
* Jagwire L3

HR
* Avid SD5 Hebel
* Jagwire L3
* SD7 V-Brake
* Heatsink 4-Punkt-Adapter
* Braune Beläge auf Heatsink Backings
* kein Booster
* angerauhte Felge


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2015)

tinitram schrieb:


> TIPP: Beim Einstellen achte ich immer darauf, dass die kleinen Schrauben zum Einstellen der Rückzugsfeder an den Bremsarmen so weit wie möglich rausgedreht sind. Gerade so, dass die Arme sich beim Loslassen des Hebels wieder zur Ausgangsposition zurückbewegen (im komplett montierten System).
> 
> *Hat doch Martin schon geschrieben.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (6. August 2015)

Du hast Recht - hab ich übersehen. Naja - ich lösch den Teil, damit nur wichtige Dinge hier stehen bleiben


----------



## platten (6. August 2015)

jetzt muss martin nicht mal mehr selber schreiben... ;D

ich hab da übrigens noch eine avid für vorn im keller rumliegen. welche genau das ist, weiß ich nicht. nico? weißt du das noch?


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2015)

platten schrieb:


> jetzt muss martin nicht mal mehr selber schreiben... ;D
> 
> ich hab da übrigens noch eine avid für vorn im keller rumliegen. welche genau das ist, weiß ich nicht. nico? weißt du das noch?


Sollte ne SD7 sein aber laut Martins Post oben eher ungeeignet.


----------



## platten (6. August 2015)

betrifft die arme. der griff wäre demnach ok.


----------



## -OX- (6. August 2015)

Das hier könnte auch interessant sein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/masse-v-brake-bremsschenkel-bremsarme-sd7-sd5-deore-deore-lx.749877/

Dort sind von verschiedenen V-Brakes die Hebelarmlängen angegeben.

Hat jemand am Trial schon mal 120mm Hebelarmlänge ausprobiert ? (Tektro BR-849AL)
Müsste doch eigentlich richtig gut sein ?!
Oder denkt ihr die flexen eher mehr aufgrund der Länge und des vielleicht billigen alu´s

Und was könnte der Unterschied sein zwischen BR-T610 und BR-T670 besseres Alu ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2015)

Die Tektro hat meine Frau am Rad. Machen ordentlich zu aber ich denke, dass die nicht lange halten werden. Wenn dann lieber einen längeren Hebel (wie martin schon schrieb, die alten SDs oder die XT. Letztere haben sogar Servo Wave (Ja auch bei den Kabel Bremsen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. August 2015)

Nachtrag: Habe mir jetzt auch beim Jan eine Echo Urban für V-Brakes geholt. Setup wie folgt:

Jagwire Ripcord
Avid Ultimate mit TNN ADV Belägen
SD7 Hebel
Kabra Felge mit einem leichten Grind

Dieser Knall mit dem die Bremse das VR blockiert ist der Wahnsinn. Das hatte ich weder mit der Racing Line Nano Bremse auf selbiger Felge noch mit der Trialzone mit Jitsie Belägen und 200mm Scheibe. Hold ist auch super.

Sicherlich ist das derzeitige Setup bei Nässe einer Trialzone unterlegen aber so oft fahr ich auch nicht bei Regen und hinten bin ich ja eh durch die Felgenbremse begrenzt.

Interessant für mich wäre noch der Vergleich mit der Try All Carbongabel und V-Brake Adapter aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass eine an der Gabel hinten blockierte V-Brake nicht so gut ist wie vorn.

Nachtrag: Ich kann zumindest die Deore Hebel nicht empfehlen. Bei ceteris paribus gibt es mit denen mehr Reibung als mit den SD7 Hebeln und die Bremse fühlt sich nicht so leichtgängig an.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. August 2015)

Da die Trialbikes ohne Cantiaufnahme auch keine Bowdenzugaufnahmen am Rahmen haben, ist man gezwungen die Außenhülle zur Hinterradbremse durchzulegen. Das erhöht die Reibung und verschlechtert den Druckpunkt im Vergleich zu einem Rahmen mit passenden Aufnahmen.
Eine gute Lösung sind hier die Full-Metal-Jacket Metallröhren von Avid. http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...oer/avid-kabelset-full-metal-jacket/9013.html

Diese kann man geradlinig am Oberrohr langlegen, der Innenzug hängt dann reibungsfrei in der Mitte des Röhrchens. Für den kurzen Weg an der Gabel konnte ich keinen Vorteil ausmachen. Der Druckpunktgewinn für die hintere Bremse ist jedoch enorm.

Zum Thema Brakebooster kann ich die alten Brakebooster von Salsa empfehlen, sind aber ähnlich schwer zu bekommen wie die XTR.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2015)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Da die Trialbikes ohne Cantiaufnahme auch keine Bowdenzugaufnahmen am Rahmen haben, ist man gezwungen die Außenhülle zur Hinterradbremse durchzulegen. Das erhöht die Reibung und verschlechtert den Druckpunkt


Finde den Unterschied, wenn überhaupt fühlbar, nur marginal. Von der Reibung sind die Bremsen mit den Odyssey Hüllen vorn wie hinten gleich bei mir und das Setup unterscheidet sich nur durch die längere Hülle/den längeren Zug.


----------

